# Gone too soon



## Prodirt6000 (May 21, 2014)

Hello. It’s been 6 days now since I lost my 4.5 year old Tucker to a tragic accident. He was my world, my best friend and truely my only friend. 

I am a farmer and he was with me 24/7. He was always by my side and always watching me. I feel so much guilt for what has happened and I want him back so bad. The first few days were extremely hard with uncontrollable anger and sadness. I am working through it and I just lay with him at his grave as much as possible. I’ve been a total wreck. 

I’m so angry because he didn’t deserve to go. He had many more years ahead of him. My career and passion is to take care of animals so it really hits me hard. I am lost without my dog. The other dog on the farm was his “girlfriend” and she is lost without him as well. I catch her sleeping under my truck as if she was waiting for him to get out. It’s the saddest thing in the world. 

Do any of you have advise? I know time will help, but I just lay here at night and think about him. He lived the life any dog would want. Country setting, hundreds of acres to play, and a loving family. 

Thank you.


----------



## saintbob (Jul 14, 2018)

Sorry to learn of your loss. 

I've been in that same position twice now and both times I got another dog asap. It lessens the grief... just don't make the mistake of expecting the same kind of doggie companionship. All dogs are different. I suppose it would be a good idea to get the females approval on any prospect too. Good luck.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

time and realizing that grief is normal and necessary. Doesn't make it hurt less but at least you know you aren't weird for missing "just a dog" so very very much. In our case our "last dog" was two dogs ago. The fact that we miss them so much is a tribute and a new dog is paying that love forward, not replacing. But only you can tell if that is the right answer for your family. Your girl dog needs your attention now and may not appreciate a new dog yet.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Farming is a dangerous occupation. Many of my close relatives were/are farmers, and I can tell you numerous storied of dogs getting injured by machinery, and one having a close call with death when a big male groundhog ripped her throat open. (She was trying to kill the groundhog, as any good farm dog is supposed to do.)

It comes with the territory. You can't wrap them in cotton wool or keep them tied up/confined all the time to protect them.

So sorry for the loss of your boy! :crying:


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm so sad to hear about your loss. He sounds like a wonderful friend and family member. I don't have any advice to give. I still deeply miss dogs that I have lost years ago, but with the passing of time I can now remember them with joy and not sadness. The more we love, the more we hurt sometimes, but I wouldn't trade the memories for anything. One of the things that I most admire about dogs is the way that they love us unconditionally and forgive. I don't think your boy would want you to beat yourself up or to suffer. Be kind to yourself. Allow yourself to grieve. It sounds like you have a great environment and a lot of love to offer. Perhaps someday you will want to welcome a new puppy or dog into your home--not to replace the dog who came before--but to bring new memories and new happiness into your life. But wait until you are ready, if ever, and only you will know the right time. Again, I am so very sorry. I think that most people on this forum know how it hurts.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The accident was an 'accident', not because you didn't care. Life is full of risks and danger. I know these words don't help but please know that all of us who have lost dogs or any other cherished pet ( I cried when my best guinea piggie died) know what you are going through. I am thinking of you and your story makes me ache. I too spend time at the graves of my old buddies and every time it makes me cry, no matter how long ago they died. The surviving dogs also have grieved, some for 3 months when their leader (and my teacher) dog died.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

"He lived the life any dog would want. Country setting, hundreds of acres to play, and a loving family."
I'm sorry for your loss. Sounds like you gave him a wonderful life. Unexpected losses are so sad. I read several books after my boys died, and like Car2ner said, it helped to know that you aren't alone in the grief we feel. Going home by John Katz was one. They are a special part of our lives.
Peace to you and your family. Rest in peace Tucker.


----------

